
Florida Man Sues Apple for $10+ Billion, Says iOS Devices Copy His 1992 Drawings - TimWolla
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/28/florida-man-sues-apple-1992-invention/
======
joezydeco
Unfortunately for this guy, 5 years earlier Apple Computer held a contest at a
number of American universities to "Design the Computer of the Year 2000". The
judges included Steve Wozniak and Alan Kay.

The winning entry, called _Tablet_ , was from the University of Illinois. One
of the team members? Stephen Wolfram.

[http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/academic/tablet-p...](http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/academic/tablet-
personal-computer-year-2000.pdf)

~~~
cokernel_hacker
Wow, the other team members aren't slouches either, Arch D. Robison and Steven
Skiena are pretty neat!

Steve's book, The Algorithm Design Manual, was pretty inspirational to me in
high school. Arch did a compiler, KAI C++, and designed Intel's TBB library
(Thread Building Blocks).

------
lQBlrWpc
"If I have seen further it is by standing on the shoulders of Giants." \-
Isaac Newton

"This sketch of Rosie Jetson I drew in the 1950s is responsible for the
billions of dollars of wealth produced by the AI industry" \- Somebody in a
few years

Not shocking in a society that glorifies "intellectual property" and "job
creating" ideas men

------
JoeAltmaier
Star Trek had that stuff in the 1960's

